# How I turned my attic into a home music studio



## Westwood (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi all! Rob here, from Westwood Instruments.

Just posted a video on my YouTube channel about how I turned my attic into a home studio.

*Includes* how I designed a composer's desk with built-in 88-key keyboard, as well as the acoustic treatment I used. At the end is a tour of all the equipment for the gear-heads.

If you like what you see, please subscribe and give it a like. Also tell me what you'd love to see in future videos. I have a big list of stuff already, but would be great to know what you think is missing from your current YouTube watch list


----------



## el-bo (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks interesting! Will check it out, on the morrow


----------



## Markrs (Jul 28, 2021)

Westwood said:


> Hi all! Rob here, from Westwood Instruments.
> 
> Just posted a video on my YouTube channel about how I turned my attic into a home studio.
> 
> ...



Subscribed 🙂


----------



## osterdamus (Jul 29, 2021)

I have a Roland FP-10 digital piano and I'm interested in this sort of solution. However, can't afford the Doepfer just yet. Does anyone have experience with building such a solution with a piano that has a taller profile? Would like some inspiration on what is possible.

(thanks @Markrs 😉)


----------



## Westwood (Jul 29, 2021)

It's tricky, because my legs only just fit under this with the chair at the correct height. The desk is roughly at a 'standard' desk height - 74cm and I'm 5'10. The whole drawer can be removed if I really want more leg space. So with a bigger keyboard, you're desk height will be higher if you still want to get your legs under! The desk that @Jon Meyer made in his video, features a regular keyboard that he removed from the casing to fit in and get a similar profile. I just wasn't quite as brave!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jul 29, 2021)

Very cool


----------



## wolf (Jul 29, 2021)

congratulations! I dig the music - esp the intro.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 29, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> I have a Roland FP-10 digital piano and I'm interested in this sort of solution. However, can't afford the Doepfer just yet. Does anyone have experience with building such a solution with a piano that has a taller profile? Would like some inspiration on what is possible.
> 
> (thanks @Markrs 😉)


@Gavin McMahan has done this with an FP-10:

Post in thread 'P-45 vs FP-10 MIDI Implementation'
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/p-45-vs-fp-10-midi-implementation.94842/post-4616625











At some point in the future I will probably do the same to my FP-10. I did check on YouTube but I couldn't find a walk through of someone doing it.


----------



## Mr Frodo (Jul 29, 2021)

Congratulations. That looks like a very relaxing place in which to work, and thanks for such an informative video. I'm another subscriber.


----------



## davidson (Jul 29, 2021)

Great looking studio. How's the heat in there during weeks like we've just had?


----------



## Westwood (Jul 29, 2021)

wolf said:


> congratulations! I dig the music - esp the intro.


Thanks


----------



## Westwood (Jul 29, 2021)

davidson said:


> Great looking studio. How's the heat in there during weeks like we've just had?


Not the coolest! There's a big Velux the other end of the room so you can get a breeze going if you don't mind a few extra dB of exterior noise. There's central heating up here for the winter, but if we have any more heatwaves I'll probably get a quiet portable AC unit.


----------



## macmac (Aug 8, 2021)

About how far from the wall are your monitors? Bass traps behind?


----------



## Westwood (Aug 20, 2021)

macmac said:


> About how far from the wall are your monitors? Bass traps behind?


Not far enough! At the moment the closest corner of each monitor is about 2" away from the acoustic panels on the wall. The panels are 60mm deep, rock wool so not exactly bass traps, but they do a good job of taming a nasty standing wave I have.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 20, 2021)

Cool setup…..👍


----------



## easyrider (Aug 20, 2021)

@Westwood any chance of a link to those rack drawers? Cheers


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 20, 2021)

Markrs said:


> @Gavin McMahan has done this with an FP-10:
> 
> Post in thread 'P-45 vs FP-10 MIDI Implementation'
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/p-45-vs-fp-10-midi-implementation.94842/post-4616625
> ...


Strange, I didn’t see this response until now. Thank you for pointing me to the mentioned thread. Did you venture into opening your FP-10?


----------



## Markrs (Aug 20, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> Strange, I didn’t see this response until now. Thank you for pointing me to the mentioned thread. Did you venture into opening your FP-10?


Not yet as the main issue is still how deep the FP-10 even without the case, which reduces leg room. Plus I would need a new desk to get out to work, but I still like the idea as the keyboard is fantastic


----------



## Westwood (Aug 24, 2021)

easyrider said:


> @Westwood any chance of a link to those rack drawers? Cheers


Here you go!









Adam Hall 874E01 ERGO 19'' Rack Drawer, 1U at Gear4music


Adam Hall 874E01 ERGO 19'' Rack Drawer, 1U at Gear4music




www.gear4music.com













Adam Hall 19'' ERGO Steel Rack Drawer, 2U at Gear4music


Adam Hall 19'' ERGO Steel Rack Drawer, 2U at Gear4music




www.gear4music.com


----------



## Westwood (Aug 26, 2021)

Westwood said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be mindful you need at least 3 people to lift each one


----------

